# Audio Bearbeitungssoftware



## svenson15 (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Software um Audiodateien zu bearbeiten. Das Programm darf auch etwas kosten und sollte folgende Spezifikationen erfüllen:

Allgemeine Funktionen: 

-Import von .wav, .mp3 und .aif Dateien 
-Schnittwerkzeuge mit 2-Spur Ansicht (Stereo) 
-Abmischen von Tonspuren (wav oder aif Dateien) (min. 5 Tonspuren) 
-Anwendung von Filtern auf einzelne Audiosegmente 
-Export in mp3 und mp3pro 
-Synchronisation mit Video (Vorteilhaft für spätere Verwendung mit Video-Podcasts) 
-dB - Ansicht (Überprüfung der Amplitude) 

Filter: 

-Dynamic-Filter mit Feineinstellung (Voreinstellungen für: Boost und Limitter) 
-De-Esser 
-Normalisierung auf dB 100% 
-Störgeräusche entfernen (manuelle Einstellung für einzelne Bereiche) 
-Rauschen unterbinden (Speicherungsfunktion für Rauschgeräusch) 
-Verschiedene Amplituden-Filter um ein "übertönen" bei schlechten Lautsprechern zu verhindern 


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

gruss svenson


----------



## Votura (7. Mai 2007)

Die Frage ist natürlich was darf es Kosten.

Für unter 100 Euro würde Magic Audio Studio deinen Anforderungen genügen.
Selbstverständlich ist das nicht ein Top Programm aber immerhin kann man damit schon ziemlich viel anfangen. Ich glaube es gibt sogar eine Shareware davon. Am besten du Googelst mal. 

Wenn du aber ein Professionelle Software willst würde ich dir Cubase (PC/Mac) oder Logic (Mac) empfehlen.


----------

